
Boeing tries to restore confidence in 737 Max in stakeholders' presentation - mzs
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/boeing-tries-to-restore-confidence-in-737-max-in-stakeholders-presentation/
======
samstave
Serious questions:

1\. Cant they remove that system from the planes?

2\. What about making 737 Max planes relegated to only being cargo planes?
(alleviating risk to passengers)?

